# Caroni Roto Tiller



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

I just picked up a 5' LF1400ASC for a good deal .Looks like bran new. Anyone have this brand of so what are the pros and cons?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Do you mean Caroni model FL1400ASC? If so, it is a current model 56" wide tiller. If you go to www.agrsupply.com you can search for the same tiller and obtain a copy of the oeners manual on that site for free.
The big issue with Coroni oil bath chain driven tillers is to keep the chaincase filled with clean lube. Like all Italian products they are engineered a bit light in the loafers, so you need to pay attention to maintenance, keeping the tines sharp, and do not work them real hard. They are certainly adequate for most light seed bed work.


----------

